# Where to post?



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Where would I post a problem with a gunsmith or general gunsmithing issues for no paticular brand/model of firearm? Thank for the assistance in advance.

**** I looked around a little more and solved my own problem. Sorry for the stupid question.******


----------

